# Which Puccini piece? Please help!



## Flyhigh (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello folks 


Can you please help me indentify this Puccini piece? 

I recorded this little piece in Pantheon in Rome back in 2017 - I think it sounds amazing! 

Many thanks in advance! 

Best regards from Ralph


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I think I've heard all Puccini's music, and this doesn't sound like him anyway. i think I can say confidently that this is not by Puccini. Did someone tell you it was?


----------



## Flyhigh (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi Woodduck! 

I believed they played a lot Puccini in Pantheon that evening, but maybe not all was Puccini. 

Do you have idea who it could be or know somebody that could help?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It doesn't suggest anyone in particular. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Try asking WFMT in Chicago using this page - someone there will know - they've helped me on a couple of tunes that I couldn't identify except by submitting fragments. Peter van de Graaff is particularly strong on opera/vocal works.

https://www.wfmt.com/about-us/contact-us/

Best of luck.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

That's not Puccini but whatever it is, it is gorgeous. Please try to identify it.


----------

